# The foals of 2011 update thread.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful babies! Love Stewie!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my little guy. Got his papers back, so the name is official! 
Docs Merit Badger aka Merit. We'll be hitting the 5 month mark in a few days, let the final weaning fun begin! 

at birth








1 week old
















2 months old
















4 months old


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

What beautiful babies!!!! I don't have one this year but I will next year...can't wait!


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

arrr all lovely foals 
this is flicka my 5 1/2 month old filly, she was taken away from her mom at 3 months old, but she's doing great


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I also don't have one this year, but next year we will. Subscribing.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Dawww! They are all too cute! I'm trying to resist the temptation to steal them...


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Awww what gorgeous foals!!! No foals this year. Our only foal we were going to have was stillborn... , we will be having a couple foals next year though!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bummer  Little Rodeo is off a year.....hoping to buy horse #2 if we find a property


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

This thread should come with a warning of a cuteness overload. All the babys are adorable!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW MH! That's quite the QH butt on that little 4 month old!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Awww what gorgeous foals!!! No foals this year. Our only foal we were going to have was stillborn... , we will be having a couple foals next year though!


So sorry about your loss. That's always tough. 



KatieQ said:


> WOW MH! That's quite the QH butt on that little 4 month old!!


Thanks! He's a little tank, well not so little...he's a hair shy of 13hh and not quite 500 lbs. He was my "test foal" out of my maiden mare and our quarter pony stud who's a whopping 14.1hh. I'm really pleased with him.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

OK - I will put in our 2011 addition  Blue roan pinto filly, on the first picture she is with her dam about 48 hours old, in the second and 3rd one she is almost 4 months with her babysitter 
Yes she is pinto - it's just hard to see her white spot on her right side of the neck and her "**** tail" 
She is going through a growth spurt right now and she will be 5 months old in 10 days, I just don't have any updated pictures ATM.. she is weaned now and doing great - very good girl.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

If that blue roan filly goes MIA on you she is in PA with me!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I just love her color!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

heh- Nicole - what does "MIA" stand for - sorry for not knowing...


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

MIA missing in action. LOL


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats okay Brandy, it means Missing in action. Like is the horse was to go missing. I say MIA a lot in my daily vocab. haha its catchy.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL!!!! I see. She actually had been changing colors like crazy.. we thought we had a red roan for a while.. in this picture she was like 2 1/2 months - completely different coloring..


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

It's great to catch up on all the new babies from this year 

My Quarter Horse mare foaled in June. The first photo was Rosie just after she was born. The rest I took this morning - she's now coming up to 4 months old. Her mane still hasn't decided which way to go :lol: but she's turning into a lovely bay with black legs. Still waiting for her AQHA registration papers to come back from the States, so not sure what her full name is yet.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

"Skipka" - I love bays! My favorite color.. love the heart on the forehead! So cute.. Congrats!


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, the heart shape is cute! I think it's going to be the only white bit on her - her sire often passes that mark onto his foals, although he's completely black!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Skipka, love Rosie, and your mare is stunning, MyBrandy what fun to have an ever changing horse.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "mine" Tequila born June 17th. Palomino paint filly.

Hours old.


















Now at almost 3 months.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's my guys.

Bosco - Day 2








Bosco - 3 1/2 months








Millie - Day 2








Millie - 4 1/2 months

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Bosco looks like a different horse!

All these babys are so beautiful! Almost makes me want one.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Tequila is awfully cute- love her face!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Wow Bosco looks like a different horse!
> 
> All these babys are so beautiful! Almost makes me want one.



That grey gene really kicked in... it will be interesting to see him next spring.

I think foals are like kids... they are always fun and adorable... when they belong to someone else :lol:


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Crossover, I have some experience with Appies with the grey gene. It's really amazing at how fast the patterned ones grey out to white.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

this is cowboys super tornado 4/18/11 first 2 pic are him with the breeder at her place and last is him at home


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

As y'all know my mare Sahara wasn't due to foal until around the 23 of Aug of this year... but we were surprised to see a happy, healthy foal in momma's stall the morning of Sat. June 18th! The first pic is of Sandy and Sahara outside when she was about 20 or so hours old. The second pic is when she was about 2 months old and the third pic is her back from Sept. 9th. The last pic is of her and I standing out in the paddock just to give y'all an idea of how tall she is. I'm 5'3 and she stands up to my chest already! 

There was some debate about her coloring in the beginning and I have realized now that she is definitely a palomino tobiano. I thought she was sorrel at first but wasn't convinced due to how light she was, now I'm positive about her color. Although she's shedding out lighter than I thought she would.

I still have to send her papers in to be registered but I'm debating on whether I should register her with all three of the registries that she's eligible for or just one. She can be registered with the SSHBEA, NSHBEA and as a half-TWH. I don't know what that registry is though. We'll see.





































Hope y'all enjoy the pics!
ttfn
MD


----------



## leaisthebest (Oct 13, 2011)

that is the cutest thing i have ever seen! i wish i could put up a pic but i have a gelding that is 16 and a mare that is 11 they are the love if my life!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow- very pretty! Is she gaited?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Prince Just born
















Prince 3 months
















Prince end of last month


----------



## coosa (Feb 18, 2010)

My little girl is 5 weeks old today she is out of a standardbred mare by an appaloosa stallion, Grace was born september 11...


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

To answer your question Katie... yes, she is gaited.. the mare and the filly both!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Coosa, your little girl shares a birthday with mine


----------



## coosa (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey golden horse, it was a very good day  this year atleast


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly Coosa!


----------



## Tremor (Jun 28, 2011)

Even though my filly wasn't born on the forum I figure that I'll post her anyways.

JCP's Grand Finale 
AMHR (Not yet registered; wait for some money to come in first.)

Day 1:









5 Months:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok I just had one foal this year but certainly not uneventful:-(. She is AQHA & her arrival did not go well. She was a malpresentation ,so my mare had a difficult delivery,requiring us to call the vet out in the middle of the night. We managed to get her out just before the vet arrived. Unfortunately her Dam did not recover well & within 48 hrs was in intensive care at the vet hospital.We were unable to save her,she had internal damage as a result of the birthing. Needless to say I had to learn to care for an Orphan foal,not without heartache as within a week she too was in the hospital suffering diarrhea,dehydration & trouble with tolerating the milk replacer.I thought I was going to loose them both. Well after a rough start she is now doing well!!!

Here are pics of my girl at just 8 hrs old










Here she is full of herself. she is 21/2 & 3 mths in these.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Paintedpasture I am sorry your mare did not make it. What is this lovely ladies name? I would of had to name her something like Grace, Hope or Miracle.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Her barn Name is Rose. Her Registered name is still pending but my name selections all had Legacy in them


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm truly sorry you lost your mare in such a horrible way.. but it was surely a blessing that this little one survived. I hope you are able to get over the loss of your mare soon and are fully able to enjoy the gorgeous little filly she gave you!!

ttfn
MD


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I love the name Rose, why don't you just call her Legacy Rose? Or maybe the mares name and then Legacy? I am not sure how the nameing for reg is suspose to be as far if there are rules so forgive me if these can not be done. ; )


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually her papers are being processed now by AQHA.I have my name selections just to see which they go with. My very first horse{my Heart Horse}was an AQHA mare I had for 29 yrs both her & Rose's Dam had Variations of Twist in their name so I wanted to incorporate that ,then Legacy I thought was appropriate & just happens to part of her sires Reg. Name.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very cool. Again she is to cute.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You've done a great job with your girl PP, she looks like she is well grown and healthy.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

;( sorry your mare didnt make it...good work bringing up baby!!! what a beautifull filly ..im sure she will remain dear to your heart...


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

So many gorgeous foals!!!! I cannot believe the difference in your filly, MyBrandy!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry you lost your mare PP.  Your filly is beautiful!! Is she turning gray?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes she is Grey.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Yes she is Grey.


 Very neat, i've always loved a gray!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I have baby Miranda she was born May 6th and doing so good and is fully weaned. She was bred because my father in law wanted a mule and was set to go live with him in Nov. but sadly he passed away two weeks ago so you can imagine my husband will never part with her. You gotta love the ears.

A few hours old.









1 month old









5 months old


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

she's beautifull little girl....sorry to hear of your loss..


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Them horses are beautiful!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

LuvMyPerlinoQH - She is adorable! We have a guy down the road who bred his perch mares to have some massive mules, they are the cutest things.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Our 2011 babies. AQHA blue roan & AQHA dunskin.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love Miranda the Mule she is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

nicole25 said:


> I love Miranda the Mule she is the cutest thing ever!


Thank you we do too cant get enough of those ears.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

animalartcreations said:


> Our 2011 babies. AQHA blue roan & AQHA dunskin.



Nice looking youngins you got there...I'm a sucker for a blue roan.


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

Mocha, QH filly born April 12th, 2011 at 11:15am... got fired from work calling in 15 minutes before my scheduled time to be there for this little filly!  She has turned out being well worth it though!

A couple hours old-

































A month or so old-

























A couple months old-

















































Most recently at about 8 months old (extremely fuzzy)-


----------

